# Ударение в косвенных падежах литовских имён, фамилий и топонимов



## ahvalj

Как в русской речи _жителей Литвы_ ставится ударение в косвенных падежах литовских имён, фамилий и географических названий мужского рода с ударным конечным слогом: _Стас*и*са _или_ Стасис*а*_ (_Stasỹs_), _Алит*у*са _или_ Алитус_*а *(_Alytùs_)? Помню, что корреспондент «Радио Свобода» Альгимантас Жукас (Algimantas Žukas (1944) – Vikipedija) в конце восьмидесятых ставил ударение на последний слог.


----------



## Rosett

В данном случае корреспондент коверкает русскую речь. Возможно, он сбивается под влиянием родного литовского.


----------



## Q-cumber

АлИтуса, а не АлитУса и, уж тем более, не АлитусА.


----------



## ahvalj

В русском языке нет правила, предписывавшего бы ту или иную постановку ударения в таких случаях. Мой вопрос касается повседневной речи местных жителей — русских и литовцев.

В качестве примера, возможно, влияющего на место ударения, приведу народные имена в соседнем белорусском: _Юрась — Юрас*я*, Зьмитрусь — Зьмитрус*я,* Данись — Данис*я.*_


----------



## Q-cumber

ahvalj said:


> В русском языке нет правила, предписывавшего бы ту или иную постановку ударения в таких случаях. Мой вопрос касается повседневной речи местных жителей — русских и литовцев.


Я специально поинтересовался у знакомого литовца, жителя АлИтуса.


----------



## ahvalj

Q-cumber said:


> Я специально поинтересовался у знакомого литовца, жителя АлИтуса.


Alytus – Vikipedija : справа под картой и подробностями приведено в оранжевом прямоугольнике склонение с ударениями по падежам. На _y_ оно только в дательном и винительном, где на окончании его в литовском вообще не бывает. Возможно, Ваш знакомый говорит на диалекте.


----------



## Q-cumber

ahvalj said:


> Alytus – Vikipedija : справа под картой и подробностями приведено в оранжевом прямоугольнике склонение с ударениями по падежам. На _y_ оно только в дательном и винительном, где на окончании его в литовском вообще не бывает. Возможно, Ваш знакомый говорит на диалекте.


В литовском языке с ударениями вообще всё сложно. Там целая система правил, восходящие- нисходящие и т.д. Но в русском варианте я просто не могу себе представить ударение на последнем слоге в этом слове; как и в СтасисЕ.


----------



## ahvalj

То, что невозможно себе представить из Владивостока, кажется совершенно обыденным в Рокишкесе. Есть такое понятие как неосвоенность (_т*о*рта_) / освоенность (_торт*а*_). Возможно, кто-то из нынешних или будущих посетителей форума окажется знаком с русской речью Литвы непосредственно.


----------



## Q-cumber

ahvalj said:


> То, что невозможно себе представить из Владивостока, кажется совершенно обыденным в Рокишкесе. Есть такое понятие как неосвоенность (_т*о*рта_) / освоенность (_торт*а*_). Возможно, кто-то из нынешних или будущих посетителей форума окажется знаком с русской речью Литвы непосредственно.


Я с литовцами (разными) общаюсь практически ежедневно по работе (и по-приятельски). Кстати, многие из них абсолютные билингвалы. Естественно, топонимы регулярно всплывают в разговоре. Бываю там раз в месяц, по крайней мере. Совсем немного сам говорю на литовском. Родственники раньше жили в Клайпеде, бывало в детстве лето там проводил. То есть некоторое представление о местной фонетике у меня есть. Но если необходимо, могу запросить развёрнутую справку по этой теме.


----------



## ahvalj

Буду очень признателен. Если возможно, поинтересуйтесь тем, как говорит народ на самом деле, а не тем, что он, будучи спрошенным, сочтёт правильным.


----------



## Smaragdine-Antyte

ahvalj said:


> Буду очень признателен. Если возможно, поинтересуйтесь тем, как говорит народ на самом деле, а не тем, что он, будучи спрошенным, сочтёт правильным.



Mozhno skazat - ja ot naroda. Pravilnoe i najbolee verojatnoe (to, kak slyshala i sama by govarila) udarenie budet:

1) Ал*и*туса (Alytùs), Ka*u*nasa (Kaũnas), В*и*льнюса (Vìlnius) - geogr. nazvanie muzhskovo roda
2) Стас*и*са (Stasỹs), Pa*u*liusa (Paũlius), В*а*идаса (Váidas), Эм*и*лиса (Emìlis) - imena muzhskie
3) Кавал*яу*скаса (Kavaliáuskas), Жеим*и*са (Žeimỹs), Цикан*а*вичюса (Сikanãvičius), Г*е*нтвиласа (Geñtvilas), Варе*и*киса (Vareĩkis) - nekotorye familii muchskovo roda


----------



## ahvalj

Большое спасибо. А формы вроде _Стасис*а*, Жяймис*а* _вообще не встречаются в русской речи?


----------



## Smaragdine-Antyte

ahvalj said:


> Большое спасибо. А формы вроде _Стасис*а*, Жяймис*а* _вообще не встречаются в русской речи?



Nelzia govorit' chto 100% nevstrechaetsya. Mozhet kokoi-to dzūkas ili hardcore žemaitis, pytajas' vylomit' znanie russkovo jazyka, i skazal by tak. No ja uverena chto 95% litovcov, skazali by tak, kak napisanno ranee.

Izvinite, pishu tak, a ne po kirillice, poetomu chto bystree.


----------



## ahvalj

Спасибо ещё раз.


----------



## Smaragdine-Antyte

ahvalj said:


> Спасибо ещё раз.



Ne za chto. Obrachajtes'!


----------



## AndrasBP

ahvalj said:


> Alytus – Vikipedija : справа под картой и подробностями приведено в оранжевом прямоугольнике склонение с ударениями по падежам. На _y_ оно только в дательном и винительном, где на окончании его в литовском вообще не бывает. Возможно, Ваш знакомый говорит на диалекте.


Один раз я разговаривал с литовкой именно из Алитуса, и помню, что она и в именительном, и в родительном падеже ставила ударение на второй слог:
"Aš - iš Alỹtaus."
"Alỹtus - nedidelis miestas."

Если в Алитусе многие говорят так, то это, наверное, влияет и на местное русскоязычное население.

(Мне вообще кажется, что литовцы (из любых городов Литвы) часто ставят ударение на предпоследний слог вместо окончания, и если я произношу слова так, как указано в акцентной парадигме, то они это замечают и говорят: "Tu kirčiuoji taisyklingiau, negu mes patys."  )


----------

